# fast acid-less pin removal from fiber cpu chips



## Gold Trail (Jul 25, 2009)

Since most every one is a hobby refiner, and an E-Scrap recover-er, we all face the same problem with one pesky processor chip, the dreaded GREEN FIBER CHIP

The problem = the cost of acids verses the amount of recoverable gold from these chips

Heres what I have been doing to conserve acids on these chips: Instead of soaking the chips in AP or hot muratic to remove the pins, I simply hold a chip with a pair of pliers and gently heat the chip with my propane torch.

I then bang the chip on the edge of an empty coffee can to collect the pins. 

Its fast, simple and ACID free!!!

I will wash the pins in hot muratic to remove the solder and process from there.

As far as how i intend to remove the Kovar from the pins is still undecided. 

I hope this helps some one some where out there in the refining world. 

Ryan


----------



## teabone (Jul 26, 2009)

That would be fine for small batches , but when you get up to twenty pounds and over that would get pretty tedious. You are right about one thing , that they are a pain to deal with.


----------



## Gold Trail (Jul 26, 2009)

it actually took me longer to light the torch than to remove the pins. 

I have about 30 pounds of these pains in the butt, and after contemplating the acid removal, realized i was in for 10 some gallons of acid (to do all at once) or many evenings of fishing chips from a small acid pot and adding new ones, ect.

where as a an evening with the torch and coffee can would yield a pound or so of pins

it would take 166 chips (4.25 pounds) to generate 1 # of pins.

I am leaning toward a modified tumbler cell (due to the extreamely small size of these pins) but if one were to process in acid, they are looking at a 1/2 gallon to process as opposed to 10 plus or the constant retrival of chips from one small bucket.

Give it a try
I think youll be impressed with the speed of it

Ryan


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 27, 2009)

What about the IC's that are in the center of the pins on these fiber processors.
Don't they drop into the coffee can as well when you heat the cpu with the torch?


----------



## Gold Trail (Jul 27, 2009)

not as of yet, they seem pretty well cemented on there. now, mind ya, i dont over heat the chip, just a brisk pass or two to melt the solder holding the pins on


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 27, 2009)

Cool. I have about (400) that I just pulled that I am going fo refine
myself or ebay them. 

I guess if you just lock the torch on and wave the processors in the flame
you could probably do (400) of these green fiber cpu's in two hours or so??

:idea: Or some brave soul could offer me 50 cents a processor and refine them yourself?
PM me if you are interested in them.


----------



## Gold Trail (Jul 27, 2009)

were not on ebay here.... LOL Once you get the hang of it they really arnt that bad to process

i figured since they are low yeild chips to start with, there had to be a more economical way to process.

your right, lock the torch on, grab a bucket and in a few hours youll be done, 

Ryan


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Ryan! 8)


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey Barren Realms - I can'r respond to your PM for some reason tonight about
the green fiber processors. It must be my attitude. :lol: 

They are still for sale. I have added some more processors to the pile and I will
be taking some photo's tomorrow for an ebay auction. Let me know if you want to
make an offer on them.

Thanks!


----------

